# EMP 400



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i was wondering is there anything i have to do to use the emp 400 with the extension?? i hooked it up and it was sucking up and water i dunno why... do i need to adjust the lil thing that u pull up or push down to a certain level to get it to work with the extension??


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

pull the things up...also take the tops off and top them with water from your aquarium. That should work.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You need to dump water into the filter to prime it if that is what you are asking...same as you would do for any power filter.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nah im not syaing like that.. what im sayin is that i lowered the water a bit but now when i prime it . it seems to have trouble sucking the water up now that i have the extension on it. and i was wondering how did i have to do the setting


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

The emperor 400 comes with an extension in the box, when you first purchase it. The extension comes in handy for taller aquariums.

As Killerbee has already informed you, the little grey piece of plastic in the center of the filter should be lifted to it's highest point and the filter should be primed. It is easy to use a Kool-aid container to get water from the aquarium and add it to your power filter, until it starts and is filtering as expected.

BTW...I am new here and am very pleased to find an informative and comfortable environment.

Props to the designers.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

him mine isnt sucking up water.. its just struggling and drains all da water out... but when i dont use the extension it works like normal


----------



## sledhead (Sep 6, 2004)

HI
I had the same problem with mine when I got it and mine has the extension right to the bottom as well. All you have to do is fill the back with water start it and then keep on filling the back it will eventually start working its just because your pulling so much water up at one time. hope this helps

Chad


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Have you cleaned your impeller lately? You might also want to run a brush through the tubes the water is ejected through, which keeps the biowheel moving.









Also...if your water level is not topped off, the amount of water that is ejected from the filter will be dramatically reduced.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I own 4 of those filters and 3 of them have the extension on and I have never had that problem. Like everyone said when you clean your tank just fill the filter up with water then start it.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> him mine isnt sucking up water.. its just struggling and drains all da water out... but when i dont use the extension it works like normal
> [snapback]801581[/snapback]​


i have an extension on the only powerfilter i use. it is a whisper and mine will gag also sometimes when priming when the water line is too low. it could possibly be because you don't have enough water in the tank. if the water level is below the connection between the extension and the normal tube, there are complications with mine trying to suck up water.

EDIT: if you have the tank topped off, and it still is like this.. i don't know why it isn't working.. that's really strange. i would check the impeller at this point if that is the case.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

trust me bro just keep putting water in it from your tank and it will eventually pick up water







btw :welcome: Apocalypse although under your name it says unregistered, weird..


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Apocalypse said:


> The emperor 400 comes with an extension in the box, when you first purchase it. The extension comes in handy for taller aquariums.
> 
> As Killerbee has already informed you, the little grey piece of plastic in the center of the filter should be lifted to it's highest point and the filter should be primed. It is easy to use a Kool-aid container to get water from the aquarium and add it to your power filter, until it starts and is filtering as expected.
> 
> ...


lol wolfman...should have never given urself away !!!


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I had found out that the best way for emp400 to work perfectly is to wait till the tank if fully "fulled" of water, then fill up the emp400 w/ tank water to the top, and plug it in. 
I dont understand it either, but if my tank water is not fully full to the top, my emp400 will suck up the water (even w/out the entension, or even filling the emp400 w/ water.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

why does it have to be tank water that you use to fill up the emp? what if we're talking about an uncycled tank, brand new just now being set up, whats the difference in using tank water and tap water?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got an EMP 300 and here's why it's probably not working for you: your water level is too low. The impeller isn't very strong, so it's hard for it to suck the water up when the water levels are low. If the water line is full to within 3 inches of the top of the tank it'll be fine, anything below that and you'll most likely have trouble.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well the emp 400 works fine with the tank full... but i lowered the water so that i could medicate my tank so that is y it isnt full.. right now i am out of town for 2 n a half weeks and my room mate will be doing the medicating of the tank and will do a water change and fill it up.. thanks


----------

